
Behind the Technology That Makes Facebook 3D Photos Possible - AlanZucconi
https://www.alanzucconi.com/?p=9493
======
Kagerjay
Related note, this reminds me of
[https://www.reddit.com/r/CrossView/](https://www.reddit.com/r/CrossView/)

Also, the video explains visually how it works, from research paper directly
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=221&v=OlgVoplUJ8...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=221&v=OlgVoplUJ8g)

Parallax effect, there is a good video for showing how this is done on
webdesign by using blender to explain it.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ln5BWnYMSQA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ln5BWnYMSQA)

------
brad0
Very impressive!

Does this only work for multi-camera devices that store both photos at once?
(Such as iPhones)

~~~
johnwyles
This doesn't require multiple cameras at all. It requires multiple (>1) photos
of the same subject/setting from slightly different angles. If you have a
subject that is moving fast you need a higher shutter speed and a quick
succession of photos in order to build this but it's doable. But as you allude
to ideally you could take the photos precisely at the same time using multiple
cameras. It's really not that much unlike how The Matrix effect was done
really.

